# Bored of the Rings



## Orin (Nov 29, 2001)

Any one read the Harvard Lampoon's Bored of the Rings? Know where I can get a copy? Mine's long since been sold to the halfpriced book dealers for a bit of food. And they've left town.

I seem to recall that it was quite amusing. Would like to see if my recolections are true, being an oldster, things like that slip easily from mind.


----------



## Grond (Nov 29, 2001)

A threads already been started somewhere on the board. I'll research and get back to you.


----------



## Hirila (Nov 30, 2001)

as far as I know at www.uk.bol.com you`ll find an offer of "Bored of the Rings"

try it there


----------



## Telchar (Nov 30, 2001)

I've read it.. It wasn't that great, but it was funny..


----------



## Tyaronumen (Nov 30, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Telchar _
> *I've read it.. It wasn't that great, but it was funny..  *



Definitely agree.. there are some really hilarious moments in the book, such as the parody of Gandalf at the Council of Elrond (when Goodgulf recites the words on the ring, the sky darkens, and someone has to kick out the belching smoke grenade... 

I think that a much better parody was their parody of Dune called, I believe, 'Doon'. It was veeeeeeery hilarious.  Of course, YMMV.


----------



## Orin (Dec 2, 2001)

*Thanks for replies*

Thanks Dudes and dudettes.


----------



## Kit Baggins (Dec 21, 2001)

*Spectrum version of Bored of the Rings*

I have this CD-ROM Spectrum/zx80 emulator, and it has the game version of 'Bored of the Rings',as well as a parody of The Hobbit. They're quite funny actually  .

~Kit


----------



## aragil (Dec 23, 2001)

This ring and no other was made by the elves
who'd pawn their own mother to get it themselves

something
something
something

if found send to fordor, the postage is pre-paid

I loved the parody, but it always made me think of how much better I liked the books. I finally stopped reading it, because I kept thinking things like "Aragorn doesn't wear hearing aids. He has really good hearing".


----------



## Legolam (Jan 8, 2002)

*I thought it was hilarious!*

If only for the corrupting of the names. Dildo Bugger had me in stitches! It's definitely a book you keep in the toilet and read there!


----------



## Halasían (Jan 10, 2002)

It was good satire and I laughed a bit. However, I dont have any desire to read it again.


----------



## Bombur (Jan 15, 2002)

*The Vee-ates*

The funniest moment in the book was when attacked Serutan's fortress at Isinglass. The Vee-ates were led by the Jolly Green Giant (ho ho ho). I will always remember the Kamakazi Kumquats, the commando cucumbers, and on large pumpkin who breaks the gates and then cracks in half and all his pumpkin innards get strewn everywhere. "The moat ran red with tomato juice." Equally hilarious is when the Vee-ates meet there end: the dark lord Sorhed sends an army of giant killer bunnies!! Head for the hills!! The bunnies then proceed to devour every last mutant vegetable.

Does anyone else remember Garkinkel's (Glorfindel's) glorious steed? A war-sheep named Anthrax.


----------



## Sindarin elf (Jan 21, 2002)

Tom Benzadril and I seem to remember a line where they had gandalf talking, and pausing for a moment to uncross his eyes...

Another one in the like of this was 'Doon' (re Frank Herbert's Dune saga) Which was pretty funny too. Alas that copy is lost to the mysteries of moving house too many times


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 21, 2002)

I wanted to read that book but my dad can't find his copy


----------



## Gilthoniel (Mar 10, 2005)

*Botr*

I know I might be blaspheming here, but has neone read the 'Bored of the Rings' series. They are a parody of the complete works of the great JRRT, and in my opinion, are both very funny, and yet still respecful of the sheer wonder of these books.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 11, 2005)

My cousin gave it to me for Christmas a few years ago. It's funny, as long as you don't try to take it seriously.


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 22, 2005)

For me the best bit was when they were all stuck in the Old Forest. The whole thing with Dildo's spoons and the potato salad. Hilarious  You could probably find a copy on the Amazon.co.uk or .com Marketplace. That's where I get most of my coursebooks.

Has anyone actually managed to read The Soddit or The Sellamillion? I've never got round to it...


----------



## ingolmo (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm very sorry all you Bored of the Rings maniacs, but I feel that that book is simply an insult to Tolkien's memory. Thank you all those who agree with me. 
-Ingolmo


----------



## Wolfshead (Apr 10, 2005)

ingolmo said:


> I'm very sorry all you Bored of the Rings maniacs, but I feel that that book is simply an insult to Tolkien's memory. Thank you all those who agree with me.


  It's not supposed to be insulting or anything like that. I believe the two guys that wrote it were actually fans themselves. It's just a parody, nothing else. Also, BoTR was first published in 1969 and Tolkien himself didn't die until 1973, so presumably he coped with it, and it can hardly be an insult to his memory if it was about when he was alive. Or something


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 10, 2005)

Call me an old stick-in-the-mud (Okay,_ "You're an old stick-in-the mud!"_) but I think parody should be reserved for things that _deserve_ being made fun of (such as pomposity, arrogance, evil idiots, etc.), not great works of art, nor things of spiritual value.

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 15, 2005)

Geez Barley, you old stick-in-the-mud!

 I be kidding...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 21, 2005)

I think I can understand the people that say that this is one of the things 'that should have never been done'. But, I for one rathered injoyed the (TOTLY WRONG) puns  they were rather inventive!!!
After all, there are some rather long parts in LOTR that were 'well puned' in BOTR!! 
Lets face it, every one needs a good side splitter at some time!


----------

